# Big swordfish picture



## crownroyal76117 (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW!!!


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Yeah.....hold it close to the camera to make it look bigger deal.....JK.....NICE!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

This thread is worthless without a report. 

B


----------



## crownroyal76117 (Jul 31, 2009)

igo320 said:


> Yeah.....hold it close to the camera to make it look bigger deal.....JK.....NICE!


 isnt that what everyone else does.. heres another. this fish was caught on rod -n-reel but not boated legally (harpooned, not IGFA legal)


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice fish...what is the story...details, details, details!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Very nice! You better blacken out the background so nobody knows where your secret spot is


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

In Texas? Get a weight???

B


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Very nice! You better blacken out the background so nobody knows where your secret spot is


Why? I bet he was diving around a rig and saw it hung up in their equipment, so you pooned it!


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

well geeze i threw one back the other day that size....i was hopin for a bigger one


----------



## crownroyal76117 (Jul 31, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> This thread is worthless without a report.
> 
> B


pictures are always nice to see, i cant give you a report since i didnt catch it, but i did read the report that my friend sent me and it was caught on a 50w in about 2.5 hours. Sorry can't give you much more, just showing pics that were sent to me.


----------



## crownroyal76117 (Jul 31, 2009)

bwguardian said:


> Why? I bet he was diving around a rig and saw it hung up in their equipment, so you pooned it!


i didnt Harpoon it but yes it was harpooned.


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Unless that guys name is Key or Keys that fish was probably caught in Florida*

The pictures file names are Keystrip2009520 and Keystrip2009505.


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Very Nice fish by the way.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Was it released unharmed? :rotfl:


I kid. Nice sword!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice boat....


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

hawgs said:


> Was it released unharmed? :rotfl:
> 
> I kid. Nice sword!


No fished were harmed in the fabrication of this report :work:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

PS. Nothing wrong with the harpoon. The calm a big tuna right down.:cheers:


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

harpoons are used more than flying gaffs by people that target big tuna and swords.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Why is a harpoon against the rules for IGFA??


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Tiny said:


> Why is a harpoon against the rules for IGFA??


I am making an educated guess...but you can prolly **** a fish prior to grabbing the leader, whereas not so much if you utilize a gaff.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*Big TEXAS Swordfish*

We grow 'em big in TEXAS as well!!!!! *BOOM!!!!*

Shayne, Wacker, Daniel, Fran, and Anthony's pending State Record.

Brandon


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Why is a harpoon against the rules for IGFA??


Because the IGFA is a worthless waste of a time organization.:an5:


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't care if it was caught in timbuck-two and stabbed it with a pitch fork, Nice fish anyway you stake it out.


----------



## crownroyal76117 (Jul 31, 2009)

Eastern Tackle said:


> Because the IGFA is a worthless waste of a time organization.:an5:


 I'm a supporter of the IGFA rules and i bet a wide variety of fishermen are as well. All tournaments use IGFA rules, it makes the playing field equal as far as equipment. Take Circle hooks for example, it's a proven fact that using circle hooks decreased the mortality rate in our fisheries, another IGFA rule that tournaments use (is that a worthless waste?), catching fish in a circle is is a lot harder to do using a J. Harpoons are illegal because you can throw it at the fish in case you just can't quiet get there with the Gaff. If Texas had any rules such as IGFA at all on fish setting records, then that sword last week would have been an instant DQ, because you are not allowed to use a harpoon to boat a fish, not too take away a great catch because it was for sure a nice fish and they deserve props for that.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

crownroyal76117 said:


> . If Texas had any rules such as IGFA at all on fish setting records, then that sword last week would have been an instant DQ, because you are not allowed to use a harpoon to boat a fish, not too take away a great catch because it was for sure a nice fish and they deserve props for that.


What makes you think that the sword caught last weekend and submitted for state record was harpooned?? its these kind of remarks that are making people post less and less on this site. Look at the pics above.. do you see any evidence of harpooning??? sheesh!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

You got a point, Bret. Usually a sword or bluefin tuna is harpooned as close to behind the head as you can get, and there's a big gash and a ton of blood. I didn't see that buddy.

The idea of using a harpoon to boat a swordfish it utterly ridiculous, especially after being fought on a rod & reel. A harpoon is simply like a long gigging stick used to gig sleeping swords and bluefin tuna on top of the water. The fish will run with 100 feet or more of line attached to a buoy - we used to use old beer kegs on the East Coast before those big orange plastic buoys became popular (Narragansett or Bud beer, if you must ask). If you've never seen a harpoon, here's a link.
http://www.blueoceantackle.com/harpoons.htm

Did somebody have a brain phart here? Even when harpooned, large swords and blues must be tail roped and hauled over the railing. You don't want to bend a harpoon worth a lot of money. If you pull on the harpoon, you might just rip it out, anyways. -sammie


----------



## Digidydog (Jun 20, 2007)

wacker said:


> I don't care if it was caught in timbuck-two and stabbed it with a pitch fork, Nice fish anyway you stake it out.


Lol - so true


----------



## sunburnt (Oct 15, 2008)

crownroyal76117 said:


> I'm a supporter of the IGFA rules and i bet a wide variety of fishermen are as well. All tournaments use IGFA rules, it makes the playing field equal as far as equipment. Take Circle hooks for example, it's a proven fact that using circle hooks decreased the mortality rate in our fisheries, another IGFA rule that tournaments use (is that a worthless waste?), catching fish in a circle is is a lot harder to do using a J. Harpoons are illegal because you can throw it at the fish in case you just can't quiet get there with the Gaff. If Texas had any rules such as IGFA at all on fish setting records, then that sword last week would have been an instant DQ, because you are not allowed to use a harpoon to boat a fish, not too take away a great catch because it was for sure a nice fish and they deserve props for that.


koolaid drinker


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I think CR is pooned! Bro, you have good marlin posts and have some cred but where did the pooon for the TX record come from if you don't mind me asking???

David


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Guys, I think he might be talking about the fish caught in Florida.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

No, He was talking about ours. Thats OK cuz last week we fought the fish with two guys.

crownroyal76117








Member
Join Date: Jul 31 2009
Age: 35
Posts: 64 
Rep Power: 711









i heard it was something like 3 hours, did both of you guys handle that beast


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

wacker said:


> No, He was talking about ours. Thats OK cuz last week we fought the fish with two guys.
> 
> crownroyal76117
> 
> ...


See, I tried to stop the B.S. before it started and now look what we have.

As they say in the movie "Team America" let this d f "..... " " >>>..." before we are all covered in sheeet!

I heard from a friend of a friend who saw something on youtube that said they used one of these. Oh, and by the way I'm not jealous in any way either.

*SWORD MISSILE
Attach to a rope and then slide down the leader line to grab the sword by the head, thus making escape due to rough seas, light tackle, or fighting fish impossible. Claws swivel freely, then drive into head upon retrieval. Both models have a 15" opening when extended. The 4 kg rope hole dia. is 1/4"
4 KG (8.8 lbs.) $660.00 * *Dimensions of arms: 5-1/2" Out, 3-1/2" Down, 3" Hook
 








* ----- 14 INCH OPENING ! ----*


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> We grow 'em big in TEXAS as well!!!!! *BOOM!!!!*
> 
> Shayne, Wacker, Daniel, Fran, and Anthony's pending State Record.
> 
> Brandon





wacker said:


> No, He was talking about ours. Thats OK cuz last week we fought the fish with two guys.
> 
> crownroyal76117
> 
> ...


So this fish was restled by more than one person according to the OP.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

bwguardian said:


> So this fish was restled by more than one person according to the OP.


hotdamn, haters every where. The fish was caught (fought and landed) by ONE angler, Shayne. However, I give the entire crew credit.Some one picked the spot, some one drove the boat, some one brought all the beer, etc. Jeeze......lay off the Hateraide.

Brandon


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> hotdamn, haters every where. The fish was caught (fought and landed) by ONE angler, Shayne. However, I give the entire crew credit.Some one picked the spot, some one drove the boat, some one brought all the beer, etc. Jeeze......lay off the Hateraide.
> 
> Brandon


Come on Brandon...I asked a question and you give me this!


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

So this fish was restled by more than one person according to the OP.  

No bwguardian, you are just a victim caught in the web of deceit woven by those who know no code.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Huh???


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Tiny said:


> Huh???


AWW the most relevant thing in this thread.

This thread was started by crownroyal to somehow diminish the fact that a state (not IGFA) record was landed. He robbed a pic from SFC board and posted it here to start more discussion on his unrelenting suspision of ilegal fishing practices preformed by me and my crew.

Had he been a real Man he could just post up, call me or PM me with his personal opinion based on zero facts how he feels (not that his opinions matter to me or anyone else) instead he chosed to beat around the bush and get as many veiws as he can to tarnish a angling acomplesment made by someone other than himself. If he or anyone else has any doubts about my quifications of swordfishing I suggest they review some of my post from years back when I was one of a handfull of Texas fisherman that persude the greatest fish in the GOM on a regular basis.

I cant help taking some offense to the dudes post and that is something that will come back to bite him someday, I am sure that some of the folks that let him crew on there boats for some tournys this year will think twice about the quality of Man he is. We also fish those tournys and he is more than welcome to fill up on that crown royal and ask me out back to discuss his obsesive disorders.

Crownroyal you are a POS! I don't beat around the bush.

This is the last I will post on this as it does not deserve anymore bandwith.


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

*I mean REALLY.*

The fish was caught 100% legal. It was fought by only one man Shayne for almost 4 **** hours and hell we were so careful we cut the rubberbanded weight off with scissors as to not touch the line, do you know how un-nerving that was! I wired the fish and it was gaffed by Fransico Padua with a giant top shot gaff in the stomach area as she came in alomost upside down and **** near dead, I then grabbed the fish by the bill Wacker by the tail and we walked her to the transom door where Anthony was waiting on the swim step to grab the dorsal to upright the fish. From there it was just us pulling and twisting. The fish was inspected by game wardens, a wiegh master and was actually dissected for specimens as they do with all record fish. Over 100 people saw and touched this fish. I cannot believe I am typing this, just one more example of why I did not want to post anything here, We were just trying to get Shayne some credit for the catch of a lifetime that we were all proud to be a part of. My advise: Get off your chair and go do something notable yourself. SHUT UP and let Shayne Jim and the rest of us enjoy SHATTERING A 30 YEAR OLD TEXAS STATE RECORD on what we deem the toughest fish in the ocean. 

P.S. You are a *****! :texasflag


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Yall hear that????? Listen very carefully. Here it comes. I can feel it.

*BOOM!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

"It is not the critic who counts, not the man who points out how the strong man stumbled, or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena; whose face is marred by the dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again; who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions and spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best, knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who, at worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly; so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory or defeat." 

Teddy Roosevelt

I thought this was fitting.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Oookkaaayy, thanks for clearing that up! Shayne and crew, nice _XIPHIAS GLADIUS_...that is truely a fish of a LIFE TIME! This fish is one of the few left on my bucket list.


----------



## regulator26 (Jul 16, 2007)

*CVS has a special for Crown Royal,*

They are doing a buy one get one free on Vagisil--your choice of powder or the cream kind.....hurry, and get some cause your vertical smile hurts. Like the pink snapper icon? BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! (this boom is getting popular huh?? [email protected]#$%)


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Its amazing how much Fran looks like T. Roosevelt with the beard! Just needs a big stick in his hand or a elephant rifle.
D



TEXAS-OFFSHORE.COM said:


> "It is not the critic who counts, not the man who points out how the strong man stumbled, or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena; whose face is marred by the dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again; who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions and spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best, knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who, at worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly; so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory or defeat."
> 
> Teddy Roosevelt
> 
> I thought this was fitting.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Swells said:


> You got a point, Bret. Usually a sword or bluefin tuna is harpooned as close to behind the head as you can get, and there's a big gash and a ton of blood. I didn't see that buddy.
> 
> The idea of using a harpoon to boat a swordfish it utterly ridiculous, especially after being fought on a rod & reel. A harpoon is simply like a long gigging stick used to gig sleeping swords and bluefin tuna on top of the water. The fish will run with 100 feet or more of line attached to a buoy - we used to use old beer kegs on the East Coast before those big orange plastic buoys became popular (Narragansett or Bud beer, if you must ask). If you've never seen a harpoon, here's a link.
> http://www.blueoceantackle.com/harpoons.htm
> ...


 the dart detaches from the shaft doesn't it?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

one week of rough weather and its already starting.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

OIC.... jealousy that's it!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*Brief History Lesson*

Lou Marron's 1182# Broadbill Swordfish is one of the greatest catches of all time. This epic battle is a well known story. Lou Marron traveled to Chile and Marron caught the world-record broadbill swordfish (1182 pounds) after a two-hour battle in which the triple strength 12/0 hook opened up! At the time, it was the heaviest fish of any kind caught on a rod and reel and today retains the world record.

What historians have failed to note, was the impact of a future hall of fame captain, wacker. At the ripe age of 18, young wacker was in Chile for this epic catch. It was wacker that guided Mr. Marron to the grounds where this big girl met her match. wacker was meticulous in his rigging of the squid, and setting up the drift. They did not have electronics back then, so wacker had to dive down to the depths to map the break. Freediving. It is widely accepted that once the sword saw wacker on the boat, it actually surrendered. It knew it had no chance. wacker grabbed the bill, no gloves, no gaff, and he himself hoisted the beast into the boat. As only a lonely deckhand, he got no credit. However, at port, wacker was able to sneak into this famous picture.

Brandon

p.s. The preceding article is fictional, and contains personal commentary by the author. BOOM!!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

luna sea II said:


> the dart detaches from the shaft doesn't it?


Gosh I don't know ... the old fashioned ones had a wooden handle that was all one piece like a whale harpooon ... I haven't kept up with that the comms are doing these days since they went hi-tech. I can tell you that sword on top of the water are rare in the Gulf, not good for harpooning, so maybe it's a moot point.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Lou Marron's 1182# Broadbill Swordfish is one of the greatest catches of all time. This epic battle is a well known story. Lou Marron traveled to Chile and Marron caught the world-record broadbill swordfish (1182 pounds) after a two-hour battle in which the triple strength 12/0 hook opened up! At the time, it was the heaviest fish of any kind caught on a rod and reel and today retains the world record.
> 
> What historians have failed to note, was the impact of a future hall of fame captain, wacker. At the ripe age of 18, young wacker was in Chile for this epic catch. It was wacker that guided Mr. Marron to the grounds where this big girl met her match. wacker was meticulous in his rigging of the squid, and setting up the drift. They did not have electronics back then, so wacker had to dive down to the depths to map the break. Freediving. It is widely accepted that once the sword saw wacker on the boat, it actually surrendered. It knew it had no chance. wacker grabbed the bill, no gloves, no gaff, and he himself hoisted the beast into the boat. As only a lonely deckhand, he got no credit. However, at port, wacker was able to sneak into this famous picture.
> 
> ...


That's some good stuff man!


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

What's a better ride cat or mono???? 
LOL.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

If anybody still cares , the fish on page one was caught
in Florida. Go to 
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=892804

good luck
MO


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Lou Marron's 1182# Broadbill Swordfish is one of the greatest catches of all time. This epic battle is a well known story. Lou Marron traveled to Chile and Marron caught the world-record broadbill swordfish (1182 pounds) after a two-hour battle in which the triple strength 12/0 hook opened up! At the time, it was the heaviest fish of any kind caught on a rod and reel and today retains the world record.
> 
> What historians have failed to note, was the impact of a future hall of fame captain, wacker. At the ripe age of 18, young wacker was in Chile for this epic catch. It was wacker that guided Mr. Marron to the grounds where this big girl met her match. wacker was meticulous in his rigging of the squid, and setting up the drift. They did not have electronics back then, so wacker had to dive down to the depths to map the break. Freediving. It is widely accepted that once the sword saw wacker on the boat, it actually surrendered. It knew it had no chance. wacker grabbed the bill, no gloves, no gaff, and he himself hoisted the beast into the boat. As only a lonely deckhand, he got no credit. However, at port, wacker was able to sneak into this famous picture.
> 
> ...


Brandon, that is some writing. I am sure that when Wacker sees this, Jim will get a laugh out of it too. He's got a great sense of humor.

Would it be self pimpin if I mentioned that Shaynes record swordfish was caught on a new Savage Rod? Called "The Beast" and it does make anything in the gulf go "BOOM". First time out with this rod, it sets a record. Not bad. Congrats again to Shayne for his sword.

And no, I don't sell harpoons, lol. Whatever brought the mention of harpoons anyway?


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*What A Monster*

To the Angler, Great job..awsome fish..
to the Crew, Awsome job.
To the Captian, Awsome Job..
To the Rod Maker, was that a Savage Plasma, Or a Savage LCD High Def?
either way, think i need two.
Guys, Savor the Moment, The New 30 year Broken Record..It is definatley something to scream and Holler about. And i know a thing about screaming and hollering when a bigun hits the floor. But never, ever, FEED THE TROLLS. They're Like mind over matter, you shouldn't mind, cuz they don't matter. Maybe one day you can write up every detail about the trip including rigging, tackle ect.. The big Sword is like The Rocky Mountain Big Horn Sheep...Game over.. You Guys done it. where the heck will you go from here? Congrats again. My hats off to everyone on the Boat.


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

BIG PAPPA said:


> ...The big Sword is like The Rocky Mountain Big Horn Sheep...Game over.. You Guys done it. where the heck will you go from here?...


Catch a bigger one. Or a bluefin. Or a grander marlin. Then catch one on flyrod...

This is a game you can't win or it's a game you win every time you go out- it's just how you look at it.


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

BIG PAPPA said:


> To the Angler, Great job..awsome fish..
> to the Crew, Awsome job.
> To the Captian, Awsome Job..
> To the Rod Maker, was that a Savage Plasma, Or a Savage LCD High Def?
> ...


Not to many post on here make me smile anymore, this one did. This guy has style. Nice post.

These guys should get nothing but praise and a lot more of it for that matter. The nice part is, something tells me they could get no praise at all or not tell anyone about their catch ( maybe easier ) and they would probably be just as stoked.

The more you think about it that was one hell of an accomplishment!

Some how I think they are just getting started!!!

Your grand kids will be proud. Fine job!


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

jakers said:


> Not to many post on here make me smile anymore, this one did. This guy has style. Nice post.
> 
> These guys should get nothing but praise and a lot more of it for that matter. The nice part is, something tells me they could get no praise at all or not tell anyone about their catch ( maybe easier ) and they would probably be just as stoked.
> 
> ...


Thanks BIG PAPPA and Jakers for the positive posts, have not seen one of those in a while. With all the banter it is nice to actually read something posted by men like yourselves truly deserving of offshore respect. You are right about the posts, they really do not matter and at least now we know who are friends are! We know what we did and we are primed and proud to have been part of such an amazing night......Cheers Guys. DM

:cheers:


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Your Giant Sword*

I'm sure you guys will have your new Record fish Mounted. so what Kind of $$$ are the bids coming in at if you don't mind me asking. Feel free to PM me if you'd rather not post up the cost of something like that. And if you'd rather not share that info, i'm okay with it as well. Just Curious.
Back to yalls Trip where you Hammered The Record, i'd really like to hear about this trip, Start to Finish, all details, who screamed, who Hollered, what kind of Adult Beverage was consumed after you guys realized what just hit the floor. What was said.especially after yall all got the first look at the Beast..ect.ect.ect..All the Tackle, the rigging, the plan (not the location), I will settle for the GOM, Just everything about it. Stuff like this just grabs my Total Attention.. Guess i just wished i was there. Cheers again.:cheers:


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

*IT'S OFFICIAL*

It's official ladies and gentlemen....
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboa...php?env=SW&age_group=all&list=0&browse=Submit

Big Pappa, you can find all of the details here: 
http://www.texas-offshore.com/ftopict-434.html

and you can see footage of our entire trip first hand in this video here:
http://www.texas-offshore.com/modules.php?name=Video_Stream&page=watch&id=128

Now time to celebrate!!!!! :texasflag:cheers:

-Anthony


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Congrats and never a doubt! Great job to angler and crew and one for the history books
D:cheers:


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*HAD TO BRING THIS GREAT READ BACK TO THE TOP*

This one is worth another look guys...Like a great Movie.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*late as usual...*

I'm sorry yall, please forgive me....I must have been traveling when this thread was running. Epic feat, incredible story....incredible fish...I am ashamed for some of the folks I would consider fellow fishermen. To shayne, whacker and crew....job well done. Only a handful in history will ever know the feeling....kudos! Know your welcome on my boat anytime.....ps..don't forget the squid rigs. 
Ken
Pss....no need for any replies.......fishon


----------



## Lumo (Mar 14, 2011)

donaken said:


> I'm sorry yall, please forgive me....I must have been traveling when this thread was running.


This thread dates back to 2009. That fish has been topped twice since. Still a heck of a fish.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*late...*

Lumo....your one perceptive fellow....was it the dates at the top of each reply that gave it away or have you been following since '09....reading some of your replies...I got a feeling your fishin with a half baited hook...ill clarify...sorry for the late reply on the thread started in '09...and recycled by big pappa 2 days ago....while I was traveling.....
Agreed helluva fish....tell us your big fish story


----------



## Lumo (Mar 14, 2011)

My apoologies. You menitoned you missed the thread because you were traveling. Been traveling since '09, huh? It's easy to miss the date, which you did, but no reason to slam me to make yourself look better. 

Besides, you come across pretty arrogant. And I find that odd considering your wife bought your boat. Be thankful. And less of a tool.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Lumo said:


> This thread dates back to 2009. That fish has been topped twice since. Still a heck of a fish.


X2. I will be surprised if there is not a 450-500lb. sword caught this year.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Hey, no reason to be hatin on sugar mommas. Nothing wrong with that. Nothing at all. 

As my father told me: 

Son, its just as easy to fall in love with a rich girl as it is a poor girl. You know the surest way to get rich in the oil business? Thats right, strike oil at the alter. And, if all else fails, just knock up her up. 

Words to live by. True, old time wisdom.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*THE REASON*

The reason i brought this thread back up was because it was the one that really got my "i wanna catch a Sword" Blood Pumpin. been following these guys threads for a long time. There's basically 4 Crews i could call Sword pro's and these guys broke a LONG TIME Record which Turned me on. Heck of a Fish, and this Crew, and This Fish Got the other Three Crews Hammerin even Harder. They just raised the Bar. And who know's? Big Pappa has been Called the Luckiest S.O.B. in South Texas a time or two and just Maybe i can get one landed on our rig down South. then those Same 4 Crews of Sword Pro's will just knock mine off with a Bigger one.
And thats just fine with me because every thing i Know about Swordin I have learned from these 4 Crews/Capt's and their Post and their Admirable PM's. It's like Taking the Biggest buck of your life i would think....A memory that's Etched in your brain so clear, it's like it was Yesterday.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

BIG PAPPA said:


> The reason i brought this thread back up was because it was the one that really got my "i wanna catch a Sword" Blood Pumpin. been following these guys threads for a long time. There's basically 4 Crews i could call Sword pro's and these guys broke a LONG TIME Record which Turned me on. Heck of a Fish, and this Crew, and This Fish Got the other Three Crews Hammerin even Harder. They just raised the Bar. And who know's? Big Pappa has been Called the Luckiest S.O.B. in South Texas a time or two and just Maybe i can get one landed on our rig down South. then those Same 4 Crews of Sword Pro's will just knock mine off with a Bigger one.
> And thats just fine with me because every thing i Know about Swordin I have learned from these 4 Crews/Capt's and their Post and their Admirable PM's. It's like Taking the Biggest buck of your life i would think....A memory that's Etched in your brain so clear, it's like it was Yesterday.


Right on! Good luck. It is an awesome feeling when you get one! :cheers:


----------

